# Intact and no problems



## Paddington

: All right. This is getting depressing! I know there are more mom's out there who have intact sons and haven't had any problems! I searched for a thread so I could bring one back but, um, only got through 37 pages









So, I have two sons (3 1/2 and almost 7 months) and we have had no problems!

Also, two nephews (5 and 3) also no problems.

This is along the lines of the "Anyone still love their DH" thread started in PAP.

Let's see something positive!







:

DISCLAIMER: I am not trying to belittle anyone who is really seeking help, I definitely encourage it, just hoping to keep us motivated...


----------



## 2crazykids

My 4.5 yo baby boy is intact and he has never, ever had one single issue with his penis or foreskin. My DH is intact as well, same there, no problemo!

I am so glad I didn't give into the immense pressure my former ped was giving me to circ my baby. He was so wrong on so many levels!


----------



## QueenOfThePride

2.5 yo baby boy, no problems ever.


----------



## hunnybumm

1 year 1 month old son, no problems.


----------



## townmouse

4 sons, ages 2.5 to 10, no problems of any kind ever


----------



## lrlittle

no probs here!!


----------



## philomom

One son, age ten, no problems ever.


----------



## witchbaby

12 month old with no problems!


----------



## Tobeborn

Hey Witchbaby! Nice to see you here!

almost 15 months, and not a problem at all!


----------



## flyingspaghettimama

13 mos, no probs...


----------



## Lula's Mom

Close to 25 months, no problems!

Cute idea for a thread. I like the positive ones.


----------



## My*Scorpio

I have a 12 month old - no problems.


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5

only 8 months but no problems


----------



## dynamohumm6

19 months problem free!


----------



## aira

3 years old - no trouble.

_*fine print:_ Except for the stupid medical folks (a ped and 2 nurses) who have either retracted him before I could stop it (once), or tried to (I got faster)... but there have been no apparent issues to his penis, other than the pain and sense of violation he and I both felt.


----------



## DocsNemesis

6.5 year old, no problems, other than him crushing his foreskin on a cart (ouch!) which in turn saved his glans from injury, whoot!
I also have 2 intact BIL's, never any problems.


----------



## eepster

11 mo no problem.

Father, FIL, BIL, a bunch of uncles and cousins no problems (at least that I know of.)


----------



## Shenjall

6.5 years ds no problems; 1 yr nephew no problems; 74 yr old fil no problems.

The only problems I have heard of (IRL) have been associated with dr's "orders" of retract to clean, so I wouldnt even count that. If he was left alone, he'd be fine too.


----------



## Jenivere

One son, age five with no infections or problems of any sort. He has never been retracted other than what he's done to himself. His forskin is still completly attatched.


----------



## Ilaria

5.5 years and no problem

My brother is 22 with no problems andreally pretty much every male I havever encountered before moving to the US (I'm from Italy).


----------



## Cassandra M.

3 yr 10 mth old cutie, no problems!


----------



## Dael

My 6 year old twins are intact, no problem
My 4 brother, no problems as far as I know


----------



## KMK_Mama

Only 9 1/2 months old here, but no problems!


----------



## sadkitty

23 months and no problems.

Also i do childcare and have haad to deal with many baby peni(?) and never once have i heard of or witnessed and infection.


----------



## kldliam

5 year old intact son, never had a problem!


----------



## Paddington

Ah yes, forgot about them! FIL, father, brother, no problems!


----------



## BabyJay'sMom

No problems here!


----------



## Cherries10700

10 month old baby boy... no problems!


----------



## eclipse

almost 6 year old and 15 month old with no problems!


----------



## njeb

My sons are grown now; no problems with them, either!









ETA: One reason it may seem as if intact boys have a lot of problems is that this is one of the few places on the internet where parents of intact sons can come asking for help/advice without hearing "Well, you should have gotten them circ'ed!" There is such a dearth of accurate information out there!







The vast majority of intact boys never have problems with their penises; of those that do, the problem is often caused by improper care, or by wrong advice from doctors and nurses. Most intact men NEVER have a problem! This cannot be stressed enough.


----------



## Rico'sAlice

29 yo intact DH, no problems ever. Self-retracted around age 3, no issues.
I've had no infections or problems during our 5+ years together. He only smells bad after a long day of sweaty work, but after showering & normal activity I've got no complaints.

None of his brothers have any issues and he never knew of anyone who "had" to get circed due to problems. (He's from frmr East Germany.)


----------



## SomedayMom

DS is 2 and we haven't had a problem.

DH is 33 and he's never had a problem. He's never heard of anyone having a problem. He is from Hong Kong.


----------



## Mommiska

My ds is 3 years old and he's never had any problems with his intact penis.

DH is 36 years old and no problems either - he can't believe people do that to little babies in the States (he's British).







(for RIC, not the British bit!







)

My Dad is also intact (although my brothers aren't), and when Mom and I discussed this issue right after ds was born (and was left intact), she said that Dad had never had any problems either (he's over 60).


----------



## witchbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Ah yes, forgot about them! FIL, father, brother, no problems!









ah, yes, intact dad, no issues!


----------



## D'smomma

I have two sons ages 15 yo and 20 months, neither have had any problems. Both of their male cousins are intact with no problems, they are 18 and 20 years old. Dh (38) is intact and has never had a problem his older brother (48) is intact as well as his dad who is 85 years old... Neither his dad or brother have ever had a problem.

The only person dh and I are aware of that has ever had a problem is dh's oldest brother (50) He was the first born boy and she (mil) had him circ'ed. He became infected bled like crazy for days, swelled enormously. It scared mil and she then decided any future sons would be left intact.


----------



## cristina63303

Every single male in my extended family is intact. No problems ever.


----------



## Mama Poot

Both of our sons are intact and we've never had problems ( well, if my 17mo stretching the top of his foreskin and giggling like a demon is a problem







) DH is intact as well and so are all of the men in his family- no problems. Once when dh and I were first together we passed a yeast infection back and forth for a month, but I blame that one on myself for not getting proper treatment. So, for all intensive purposes, no problems here!


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan

ds is six and no problems!

My dad and brother are also intact and never had any problems.


----------



## OkieMama2three

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
( well, if my 17mo stretching the top of his foreskin and giggling like a demon is a problem







)

This had me







My oldest DS did and still does that very thing.

Oh BTW, two intact sons, ages 4 and 2 w/o any problems at all. ODS is almost fully retractable from all his messing.


----------



## Yulia_R

I'm from Russia where circ is extremely rare (practically unheard of) and only for VERY serious medical reasons. None of the men I knew had any problem with the foreskin. My dad, brother, ex-hubby, his brother, sons of my friends (and almost all of my friends have boys), no one had any problems with it. It's a matter of fact, I've heard for the first time that men can also suffer UTI and yeast on the penis only here in the US (I was 26 y.o. when I came here). Until then I honestly thought that this is just something that only women have to battle with...
Yulia.


----------



## LavenderMae

I have a 5yr.old ds and a 11 week old ds with out any problems.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

almost 27 month old no problems at all.

(other than ignorent Ped. who tried to retract him at 4 months)

I wanted to come back and say that since I posted this my ds developed a bacterial infection that was successfully treated with abx and was totally back to normla within 2 days.

I still dont consider that a problem since it was easy to cure.


----------



## willowsmama

My son will be 3 in March. No problems here. However he stretch his foreskin up to his bellybutton.lol


----------



## falcon

My son is 3.5 yrs old and never had any REAL problems...

The only problems we've ever had were doctors... like the doc who insisted my sons high fever MUST be due to a UTI, you know, because he is intact... he was wrong, it was viral. And the urologist who insisted that we need to use steroid creams on ds to help rid him of a smegma pearl, threatening circ if we don't follow her advice







: WRONG! (Pearls are a normal part of the separation process for some boys, in case anyone reading this doesn't know... they are not a problem, and should definitely be left alone!)

Really, thank goodness for this board and NoCirc, I've saved my son from unnec caths and steroid creams and who knows what else!


----------



## witt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







: All right. This is getting depressing! I know there are more mom's out there who have intact sons and haven't had any problems! I searched for a thread so I could bring one back but, um, only got through 37 pages







.

Paddington - I live in New ZEaland and we stopped doing routine circ over 15 years ago,

so we have a whole generation of nationwide un circ'ed boys, I don't know ANYONE who has had problems, not to say they don't exist, but must be pretty rare cos I've never heard of anything










btw i have two intact boys, 3 and 6 - NO PROBLEMS HERE EITHER


----------



## blsilva

My 5yo and 2yo sons are both intact, with no problems.


----------



## Super Pickle

3 1/2 year old intact, no problems


----------



## eco_mama

Hey Ang!









6 months here and no problems!


----------



## CallMeMommy

30 months, 0 problems.


----------



## MelKnee

ds is 5.75 yrs and no problems!


----------



## Isaac'sMa

No problems here either! ds is 15 months


----------



## BundleFishMama

Great idea Ange!! Just popped over from our DDC to say, my DS is the only intact boy in our whole family as far as I know, and no problems so far! He's only 6 months, though! But I'm so glad my first 2 kids (pre-MDC!) were girls - otherwise I probably would have circ'd out of ignorance


----------



## Progressive_Mom

2.5 yr old and 5 month old - Never any problems!


----------



## Leiahs

1 year almost 5 months, not ever ever any problems


----------



## ~Nikki~

DS is 19 months with zero problems.

DH is 29yrs, and the only problem he has had was an infection related to premature forced retraction, as a baby. His bits have been healthy since then.


----------



## jessjgh1

Over 50 responses in just a few hours, not bad!

DS is 2 1/2 and no problems- nada!!!

Jessica


----------



## Karry

I have a 5 yo and an almost 3 yo and neither have had any problems.


----------



## jessjgh1

Oh wait, I forgot that even though the post count is 58 a few people will reply with multiples.

Yeah!!!!

(Hmm, wondering how the poll would go on other boards!)

Jessica


----------



## Jillie

No problems here either for our 14 month old!!


----------



## drnmd1216

14 months old and not a thing as well. Actually I was talking to my newly pg future sil yesterday and she said "well has he had tons of infections?" when I started mentioning about not circumcizing. Its sad that that is what everyone assumes will happen if you don't circumcize.


----------



## My_Three_Sons

Dh is intact, 4 yr old and 2 yr old ds's intact, and no problems at all.

Have numerous nephews & friends' ds's intact, and have never heard of any problems.

I work in medical malpractice and have only ever seen cases with circumcized penises (including death, sadly).


----------



## krissi

DH & DS are both intact and neither has ever had any problems. DS is 16 months old and DH is 31.


----------



## catchat

what a great idea since it's the horror stories that stick in our heads!

My son is on the older side of 5 1/2- no problems at all!!!


----------



## amanda w

Jacob is almost 5 and hasn't had ANY problems with being intact, other than teaching him that not everyone wants to see his penis, lol


----------



## mommy2girlies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aira* 
3 years old - no trouble.

_*fine print:_ Except for the stupid medical folks (a ped and 2 nurses) who have either retracted him before I could stop it (once), or tried to (I got faster)... but there have been no apparent issues to his penis, other than the pain and sense of violation he and I both felt.

hugs mama, that sucks!


----------



## mommy2girlies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willowsmama* 
My son will be 3 in March. No problems here. However he stretch his foreskin up to his bellybutton.lol









Oh the fun stuff I have to look forward too









6 mos old and no problems here! Hey Ange, Lisa, and Kerri!!


----------



## mommy2girlies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amanda w* 
Jacob is almost 5 and hasn't had ANY problems with being intact, other than teaching him that not everyone wants to see his penis, lol










cute







Since this is our first boy, Im sure I'll be saying these things in the next few years.


----------



## calngavinsmom

A five year old and a two year old and no problems here either









Take care,
Tara


----------



## kerilynn

23 month DS no probelms
19 yr old brother no problems
2 uncles, no problems


----------



## wendy1221

I have 3 intact sons, never had a problem, except for the ocassional yeast, no problem there, no doc needed either.

I also have 2 intact nephews, no problems there, either.


----------



## quarteralien

no problems here, even after our now ex-doc retracted.
And I recently heard Grandma say "I was married for 45 years to an uncircumcised man, and it was WONDERFUL!" Go grandma!


----------



## Paddington

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catchat* 
what a great idea since it's the horror stories that stick in our heads!

My son is on the older side of 5 1/2- no problems at all!!!

Exactly!







: Let's see how long we can get the thread! I'm thinking of adding it to my signature







:


----------



## Paddington

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quarteralien* 
no problems here, even after our now ex-doc retracted.
And I recently heard Grandma say "I was married for 45 years to an uncircumcised man, and it was WONDERFUL!" Go grandma!

AMEN! Go Grandma!!!


----------



## Igraine

4.5 year son. No problems. Just a little bad advice that we stopped following as soon as ds reacted negatively to it!


----------



## TypingMJ

This should be a sticky thread







I would have been very happy to have seen it when I was researching circumcision.

Oh, and my son's only 3 months old, but it's been 3 problem free months.


----------



## crissei

2 years, no problems!


----------



## tuffykenwell

Okay how about this...

DS 4.5 no problems ever
Dear Nephew 20 no problems ever
Dear Brother 41 no problems ever
Dear Dad 71 no problems ever

....not sure about the status of my 97 year old grandfather though I am pretty sure he is uncirced (but I ain't asking him LOL)...but I am fairly certain he hasn't ever had problems either









Steph


----------



## Lesley77

2.5 and no problems here either!


----------



## LisainCalifornia

*12 years old and absolutely no problems!*

When we decided to leave him intact, it was not as common as it is now--even living in a place like San Francisco, all of my other mama-granola friends were circumcising their boys. Now I really wonder if they would just leave them be? Things have changed a lot since then, but I remember believing in this issue so much when he was born. We got a lot of guff from relatives--but guess what? No one mentions it now







Not the sort of thing you bring up over a nice Christmas dinner. I am lucky that my husband was totally on the same page as me (as he has been for 17 years--we make a great team!) because his support meant a great deal.


----------



## quarteralien

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
AMEN! Go Grandma!!!









Yeah, it was at a family reunion, people debating on both sides, and that pretty much shut up everyone in the room!


----------



## Paddington




----------



## Wittyone

laughup That is awesome







to your grandma!

8.5 months, no probs (though the stretching obsession has begun







)


----------



## box_of_rain

No problems here. None for my 18 yo brother, either.

Nor for my nephews and friend's boys.....


----------



## Mommy Piadosa

26 month old intact no problems
13 year old intact no problems!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janecarmel

3 years, no problems
15 months, no problems

76-year-old stepfather, no problems that *I* know of!


----------



## hottmama

4 yr. old intact son- no problems! His foreskin is fully retractable and has been for a year or so.
1 yr. old intact demon child- no problems related to the foreskin, although we did take him to urgent care for a diaper rash (which went away on its own, still no idea what caused it although we left the urgent care with a handful of prescriptions) and had the dr. there say his foreskin was "weird" and he'd never seen anything like it.







: It does seem a lot tighter than my oldest son's was, but he has no problems peeing or having a good time playing with it.


----------



## anubis

I don't have kids yet, but being European, I've never even met a circumcised man that I know of. 5yo cousin- no probs. Two half-brothers, ages 12 and 14 - no probs. My dad - no probs. Uncles, ages 25 and 41 - no probs. Ex-bfs, ages ranging from 15 to 25 - no probs. My fiancee, age 30 - no probs. Best friend, age 21 - no probs. In fact, I don't know anyone who's had any trouble with the foreskin.

I find it surprising that the human race has survived if it really is true that most uncircumcised men 1) are undesirable to women, 2) get diseases that make their penises turn black and fall off and 3) get ostracised by men who haven't had perfectly normal parts of their bodies hacked off. Also it is strange how the first I ever heard of these problems was on a pro-circ website, at the age of 21. You'd think that with the amount of penises I've seen, I would have encountered at least one of these problems


----------



## kldliam

what an awesome thread this is! How are we in the US expected to hold onto our foreskin phobia when so many people come forward like this???


----------



## roxyrox

I have never met anyone have trouble with their penis. Ds is 2 and no problems. We meet reguarly with 10 other moms with sons and no problems there either. I have 3 brothers and 15 male cousins and none of them has ever had a problem. None of my boyfriends or DH has ever had a probllem either









I would imagine you would have more problems if you chop bits of it off actually! It would be all red and exposed then. I only ever saw one circumcised penis (jewish boy at mother and toddler) and it looked awful. Uugh, chop it up...._then_ you may have a problem.


----------



## StacyL

27 month old and no problems.
7 months old and no problems.


----------



## Fiddlemom

nearly 6 yo--no problems
just turned 4 yo--totally fine except last month had a little yeast infection. The doctor sent me to get vaginal yeast cream, and to wash it and put a little bit on there 3x a day. It was gone in about 3 days.

yay for all these intact boys!


----------



## trmpetplaya

My dh has never had any problems with his foreskin and, to my knowledge, neither has my ex-bf (I'm almost sure he would still be intact because he was happy to be whole when I was dating him...). Ex-bf is 24 and dh is 23.

love and peace.


----------



## tiffer23

DS (9 months) is intact without any problems!

One of my nephews is circ'd and they took FAR too much skin off and he has very painful erections already. Not sure about recently as he's 8 now, so obviously I don't see that part of him anymore. But when he was tiny and I'd change his diapers or give him a bath, he's scream if he had one.


----------



## cfiddlinmama

DSs 5 and 3.5 intact and no problems!

4 Brothers ages 7-17 intact and no problems!

7 nephews ages 3wks to 6.5yrs intact and no problems

1 BIL (out of a lot) intact and lots of problems due to forcible retraction at the age of 2 - lots of infections.

Poor dh, cut as a brand new baby







. MIL finally figured it out with her 6th boy.


----------



## Amydoula

DS is 5yrs. No problems here!


----------



## canadianmom1234

ds 5 yrs old, never a single problem. Retracted himself when he was 2 1/2 - not a single problem - ever!


----------



## colobus237

3.5, no penis problems at all.


----------



## lafemmedesfemmes

my ds, 26 months, no problems.
my good friend's ds, 3.5 years, no problems.
my other good friend's 3 ds's, 16yo, 13yo, and 10yo, no problems other than the occasional and easily treatable yeast.










christina


----------



## imgr8ful

16 months, no problems!


----------



## 2tolove

15 mo no problems

4 nephews between 20yo & 13yo no problems









Great thread


----------



## krisw

One sweet, beautiful, intact son with no problems (even when he stretches himself in ways that look like they *should* be problems!)

9.5 months


----------



## little-g

Forgive me if I repeat anyone (havn't read every post!), but not only are ALL of the men in my life intact and alright, but the vast majority of all men in Australia are too. Apart from religious reasons, there is basically no routine circumcisions here. And if I may vouch for my fellow countrymen - they are juuuust fine


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout

DS (10 mos) and DH are both intact, & no problems.


----------



## UltimateSerj

almost 4 year old intact no problems, 14 year old stepson intact no problems ( that i have heard of) and
36 year old husband and NO probelms!! ( even tho i "think" he was forcible retracted as a infant, i have no proof, just i know his mom...)


----------



## Sijae

Hmmm, I personally know about 20 intact boys between the ages of 6 months -13 years who have never had problems with their normal genitals.

Laura


----------



## feebeeglee

Yes indeed, a very good idea for a thread ;-)

Two wonderful little boys aged 2 and almost-4 here, both intact, both retracting, both 100% fine!


----------



## lizzie

How did I miss this thread??









One sweet 4.5 y/o boy, no problems whatsoever. Two 4 year old buddies of my boy, both with no problems, whatsoever!


----------



## phatchristy

No issues with my intact son whatsoever...oh, and my father was intact (passed on 6 years ago) and my mom said there were no issues at all. In fact, apparently Dad had no issues ever (she let it slip that he didn't ever need viagra), even late into his 60s--(thanks mom, for too much information).


----------



## pacifica

No problems with my intact 3 yr. old son.


----------



## ColoradoMama

One five year old and one almost five months old with absolutely no problems.


----------



## Lucky

8 year old & 6 year old, intact sons...no problems.


----------



## lotusdebi

4.5 year old intact son - no problems.


----------



## mamakay

3.5
No problems.


----------



## stacyann21

Well granted DS is only 7 weeks old, we haven't had any problems. I am SO glad I didn't CIRC.


----------



## medicmama

6y/o and 5 y/o - no issues yet!









The only issue was a herniated testical in the 6 y/o,still intact.


----------



## JR'smama777

5 1/2 and no problems ever. Ditto for my 39 yo ex and 32 yo brother...


----------



## pdx.mothernurture

Quinn (3), happy, healthy, whole! No problems.









Jen


----------



## kldliam




----------



## chaoticzenmom

7YO no probs, 34yo dh, no probs, 30yo brother...never heard of any probs (except one zipper incedent as a child...







), 50yo father no probs, 84yo grandfather...no probs and 18mo...no probs.

I've never actually known anyone to have problems with no circ. My step-father always "jokes" that he was cut a little too much. I'm not sure it's a joke though









Lisa


----------



## Paddington

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam* 









Thanks!







:


----------



## somanythings

weeks away from 3years old, and one little red spot on the end that vanished upon my not putting vinager in with my dipes anymore! (Not really a _problem_ - just necessitated some detective work!







)


----------



## MomToKandE

Ds turns 3 on Monday and we've never had an issue.

Thanks for starting this thread. Usually people only post when they're having problems so it's good to hear from the "silent majority".


----------



## Mamm2

This is great thread! I vote we stickY this!! Mods???


----------



## kldliam

Quote:

Mamm2: This is great thread! I vote we stickY this!! Mods???
I second this!


----------



## because

DS has had crazy diaper rash (until we started doing more EC) and everytime I see the redness I think how good it is that his foreskin is protecting all the sensitive inside parts!

No problems - only benefits - here!!


----------



## Terpatude

Almost 15 years and NO problems...


----------



## EastonsMom

21 monthes and going strong no problem. A lil smegma pearling once a few monthes back but nothign unusual!


----------



## kldliam




----------



## SoCaliMommy

Almost 8months old and no problems


----------



## ThreeBeans

My 2 year old DS is intact and has never had a problem, even though a nurse forcibly retracted his foreskin when he was about 14 months old







:

DH is 29, intact, and has never had a problem. Unless you count the time he was 8 and accidentally shut the toilet lid on his penis.







: He has a little scar.


----------



## **Mia**

My dad (52) and DS 3 last December are both intact w/o problems. DH was circumcised and wanted DS to be, he kept saying that he would feel to different and the only boy he ever knew who was intact had problems whenever he got an erection. He's from rural Iowa and there were maybe 25 people in his graduating class. I've shown him information proving otherwise but he tells me that when DS has problems with his foreskin when he gets older he's going to the him to ask me why we didn't do it. Whatever, I think he's lame regarding this subject and he needs to be more enlightened!


----------



## Cujobunny

DS will be 2 in March and no problems. His dr. retracted him but he didn't flinch so I guess he's retractable, but I leave it alone. I have also forbidden her to touch his penis. I know 3 other little boys born last year that are also intact with no problems.


----------



## grendal82002

19 years old and no problems. Well except for this one time at band camp....just kidding no problems at all if ever!


----------



## LianneM

2 years old and no problems







One morning it was red and a little swollen, but it went away in no time, just from leaving it alone







The body takes care of itself!

Also, DH is 25 and no problems ever







:


----------



## DreamsInDigital

3 year old son and 13 month old son have never had any problems.


----------



## lactivist

I have two boys, 9yo and 22 months and we have NEVER had a foreskin issue in nine years. I think foreskins are the most amazing piece of flesh ever. I am so glad that I left my boys intact.








Wendi


----------



## barefoot mama

Two intact sons: one 5 years old and one 6 months old.

No problems whatsoever. Unless you count the doctor who retracted my 5 yo ds when he was a baby as I struggled to overcome my shock and started screaming and yelling at her







. I'm not normally like that, but he was crying and there was even a drop of blood.


----------



## Leddie

3 years and no problems whatsoever.


----------



## beeboos

My mom has told me that my father (age 67), and brother (age 32) are NOT circ'd and they have had NO problems. My exhusband was circ'd and wanted our DS circ'd and I said NO! I showed him a video online of a babe being cut and asked him "if our DS nose looked different from his would we give him a nose job?" Then he agreed NOT to circ our DS so my DS is uncut. My now DH is not circ'd either and has had NO problems.

Sheryl


----------



## buckeyedoc

Two intact sons (27 months and 1 month in age) - never any problems.


----------



## kathy1_10

I have a 4 1/2 year old son and he has no problems and he he's long in the foreskin department.


----------



## weliveintheforest

nephews 13 and 19 months - both not one single problem.

dh - intact for 23 years and never a problem


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

29 month old Ds. Not a single problem! Not that we expected any. The foreskin and related structures are all normal body parts.









~Nay


----------



## aussiemum

Intact 6 year old in this house. He's never had a problem.

Amongst all my friends & acquaintances with boys here in Aus (all intact, afaik), I have never heard one say that their son(s) had a problem with the foreskin.

And yes, we do talk about those things openly here because there are no social expectations around a baby boy's penis in Australia, at least as far as I've experienced.

Circumcision just isn't done in Australia anymore, & no, the male population's dicks have not dropped off. It's time the US ptb understand that, I think. I'm sorry so many of you have to deal with the ignorance.


----------



## buckeyedoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aussiemum* 
Circumcision just isn't done in Australia anymore, & no, the male population's dicks have not dropped off.


----------



## kldliam




----------



## Momby2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beeboos* 
My mom has told me that my father (age 67), and brother (age 32) are NOT circ'd and they have had NO problems. My exhusband was circ'd and wanted our DS circ'd and I said NO! I showed him a video online of a babe being cut and asked him "if our DS nose looked different from his would we give him a nose job?" Then he agreed NOT to circ our DS so my DS is uncut. My now DH is not circ'd either and has had NO problems.

Sheryl

My Ashlin was cut because my husband talked me into it and I regret it badly especially when I was there at the procedure and almost passed out. If I ever have another little boy I will stick by my opinions and say no
momby2


----------



## Catarina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aussiemum* 
Intact 6 year old in this house. He's never had a problem.

Amongst all my friends & acquaintances with boys here in Aus (all intact, afaik), I have never heard one say that their son(s) had a problem with the foreskin.

And yes, we do talk about those things openly here because there are no social expectations around a baby boy's penis in Australia, at least as far as I've experienced.

Circumcision just isn't done in Australia anymore, & no, the male population's dicks have not dropped off. It's time the US ptb understand that, I think. I'm sorry so many of you have to deal with the ignorance.


Same goes here in the UK. I've never even heard of anyone circumcising for non-religious reasons, and never heard of any problems.


----------



## kldliam

Quote:

Momby2: My Ashlin was cut because my husband talked me into it and I regret it badly especially when I was there at the procedure and almost passed out. If I ever have another little boy I will stick by my opinions and say no


----------



## gret the great

my ds is 6 & has had no problems

My brothers 11 & 17 - no problems

my cousin 25 - no problems!


----------



## eightyferrettoes

My son is almost 2, and nary a single problem.

My daughter, OTOH, we're taking to see a urologist for a circ consult...

nah, just kidding.


----------



## shimmerMom

4 yr old son and 34 yr old hubby neither with any problems.


----------



## 2 in August

ds is 6mo today and no problems yet


----------



## TigerTail

We've had a birthday, so now we are 6 & 4 1/2, no problems.


----------



## quirkylayne

No problems with 8 month old ds here.
Also no problems with hubby, in his 30's or his many brothers aged teen-30's (at least no problems that I know of, as adults they may not disclose this to me).


----------



## urchin_grey

DS is 21 months and hasn't had any problems.


----------



## Past_VNE

DS: 25 Months and no problems.
Grandfather: 91 Yrs and no problems (I'm about 95% sure he's intact)
DH's Grandfather: 70-x yrs and no problems
DH's Father: 51 years and no problems
DH's brother: 32 years and no problems

Circumcised father: various troubles
Circumcised DH: recurrent yeast infections, painful erections
Circumcised half brothers: adhesions and circ-related sexual troubles (info from circumcision-aware GFs which are good friends of mine)

Geez!!! Which is more hassle??? Tell me!


----------



## goddessgold1

13 yo, no probs
6 yo no probs
5 year old no probs
11 month old, no probs

Alls good on my homefront!!!!!!!


----------



## kldliam




----------



## Mama Faery

Just happened upon this thread to say:
My son is 3 in May, and has had absolutely NO problems!


----------



## Daisyuk

Intact father - 86 years when he died, no problems,
Intact boyfriends - many, none of which had any problems while I was with them, and never mentioned any past problems.


----------



## tqoe62

I have a 24 year old son who is circ'ed. BIG mistake. Back then there wasn't much info around on the subject.








From the moment it was done I KNEW it was wrong.







If only I'd known then...








I have been an intactivist for many years now and always prayed for another son (I have 4 daughters too).
5 1/2 yrs ago, we were blessed with Marley, perfect solo UC water birth and joyfully INTACT.
It's his favorite toy! He can almost fully retract (all by his own doing), he can do "tricks" with it, he is so proud of his WHOLE penis.
And if anyone, like at school ever says anything to him about it, he just says, "I HAVE A NORMAL PENIS, LIKE IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE!" :nana:


----------



## KA29

My ds is almost 2 and has not had any issues either.


----------



## mntnmom

DH: 37, no problems (and a better than aveage sex life







)

DS: 2, one mild infection, no antibiotics..resolved itself

DS: 2 1/2 months no problems


----------



## hapersmion

My almost 13-mo ds and his same-age friend have never had any problems.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters

my ds will be 3 on monday and has had no problems


----------



## KingsDaughter76

Hi-

2 intact boys here and ZERO problems ever! My brother and dad and all his brothers are intact too and have had ZERO problems. My first son was circ because I did not know any better, and his dad (my first hubby)wanted it done...he had LOTS of issues for a full year after it was done.


----------



## Malva

2yo son and 28yo husband: no problem.


----------



## Millie Ivy

Ds 4.5 years- No problems, ever.

FIL's intact, and I assume there isn't any problems, pregnancy usually brings up those conversations, at least between the women!


----------



## Neth Naneth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiffany_PartyOf5* 
only 8 months but no problems

Same Here


----------



## beansavi

Two sons (one's almost 12) intact, NEVER had a problem. (Maybe you guys are on a different subject this far into the thread...too sleepy to check! Nite!


----------



## AutumnMama

Two sons here too (3 years, and 5 months old), and not even a hint of a problem.

I know several other mothers with intact sons and none of them have had problems either.


----------



## jyurina

8 year old intact son-no problems ever.


----------



## giarose

3 yr old and 10 mo old - both intact and no problems!


----------



## hipumpkins

19 mos old no problems.


----------



## babycarrier

4 years 3 months and 17 months and no problems here.


----------



## LendaS

22 month old, no problems at all.

Lenda


----------



## amj'smommy

6 1/2 yr old ds - no problems ever, 2 1/2 yr old ds - no problems ever.


----------



## Sharlla

Both my sons are intact (ages 8 and 1) and neither have had a problem.


----------



## thismama

My kiddo's dad - 44 and no problems.


----------



## MysteryMama

i have an intact 7yo and an intact 8mo. no problems! my 7yo had a very minor yeast infection when he was 3 or 4, but i don't consider it a prob.


----------



## sehbub

5 day old DS with no problems.
















and 21 y.o. brother with no problems.


----------



## quarteralien

Congratulations sehbub!!


----------



## Paddington

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
5 day old DS with no problems.
















and 21 y.o. brother with no problems.
























:


----------



## sehbub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quarteralien* 
Congratulations sehbub!!

Thank you! After 3 girls, it feels really weird to keep saying "he" and "him" and "our son".







And yes, we slip up every once in a while and call him "her".







We'll get used to it soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 














:









This pregnancy probably seemed longer to you than it did to me!


----------



## jaye

two sons, 7 and 3 - no problems

19 yr old nephew - no problems

Countless friends and relatives with intact sons and there have been no problems that I've been aware of.


----------



## Slingin'Momto4

I have 4, and 2 yr old boys proudly intact with NO problems whatsoever. Unfortunately my 7 yr old circ'd boy wasn't so lucky







:


----------



## tifpaul

We have two intact sons, ages 3 and 5, who have had no issues. Foreskins make great bath toys!


----------



## paminmi

17.5 year old son, not one foreskin problem (other than what the ignoramus ped thought when he was two...)

71 year old father--absolutely NO foreskin problems his entire life which can't be said for the rest of his body that's crapping out!

4 nephews ages 3-10, no probs whatsoever!

And my adorable ShihTzus Toby and Porter? Yup, their prepuces are fine too!


----------



## the_lissa

7 months and no problems!


----------



## mommymarliah

3 boys ages 7,5, and 2 all intact, havent had any problems (other than an occasional redness when diapered, but heck every kid has that).







I'm happy for not circing them every single day. Everyone I know here (I'm in Maine) has circed their kids, I have yet to meet a person who hasn't but I am proud to be in the minority and I think my boys will thank me someday for it


----------



## jenP

20 month DS. One UTI at 9 months, but I don't consider that at ALL related to a foreskin. It is every bit related to the fact that he was pooping in a diaper about 3 times a day, I'm sure. Damn urologist wanted to "discuss my reasons for leaving him Uncircumcised," and boy did I give him an earful!!!

Jen


----------



## Rockies5

I have two intact sons (ages 2 and 5) and they ar now and have ever been fine.

I also have a circumcised oldest son, age 9. He had issues when he was little. Minor skin irritation etc.


----------



## archymaya

My son is intact at 15 month old son with no problems!

I'm in the midwest where circ'ing is mainstream. I'm so glad we went against the norm!


----------



## Anno

DS, DH and my Dad are all intact and have had no problems.
(Okay, I didn't actually _ask_ my dad...)
5 month old nephew intact, no problems.


----------



## Paddington

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anno* 
DS, DH and my Dad are all intact and have had no problems.
(Okay, I didn't actually _ask_ my dad...)
5 month old nephew intact, no problems.

It's all good, I never asked my dad either, but mom says he didn't have any problems.


----------



## carmel23

both of my boys are intact:

one is almost 6 and the other is 3...


----------



## Lila

DS is only 12 weeks and problem free. Only known intact male in the family







: but he's BEEEEAUUUUTIFULLLLL!


----------



## Paddington

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lila* 
DS is only 12 weeks and problem free. Only known intact male in the family







: but he's BEEEEAUUUUTIFULLLLL!









Congrats mama! We gotta start to break the cycle somewhere so good for you


----------



## Cinder

My 3 year old is intact and has had no issues.


----------



## steffanie3

2 months and 3.5 years and no issues.


----------



## MommytoB

2 1/2 yrs and no problems!


----------



## ChristyH

3 yrs old and not one problem, ever

He's quite fond of his intact penis, he tells me every day!


----------



## finn'smama

Ds is almost 2 and intact with no problems at all. Dp is 30 and intact and no problems there either!
A


----------



## RachelGS

My intact son will be 17 months next week-- no problems!


----------



## jen816

Almost 3 and 5 and not an issue with either one, ever.


----------



## wednesday

DS is 3.5 and we've never had any problems.


----------



## DXMommie

Not a problem, one!!


----------



## guest9921

DS is 18m. Intact, no problems.
In fact, he's very fond of his foreskin.


----------



## mama3x's

7 year old and 7 month old with perfect pee pees! Never had a problem.


----------



## edamommy

my ds is 4. He's NEVER had an issue w/ being intact. And, he has his finger up there all the freaking time!


----------



## mamasophy

No probs here! 3 boys; 15,12,4. The 12 yr old had what we thought at the time was an infection at 18 mos, but now i know it was just part of the separation process (white boluses of smegma for a while, then one day red and warm; warm soak, it all came out, he was fine). Took him to the Ped, who said it was normal; I originally thought it was from powder. NEVER a suggestion of circ. As long as you leave it alone, it's fine.


----------



## hipmama0721

8 month old...with no problems


----------



## snangel

DH 36 no problems, 3 sons ages 5, 2, and 8 mos all intact!!!!!! No problems!!!!!!


----------



## Lisashepp

My son is 25 months, intact of course and never a single problem with his penis!


----------



## apmommy76

My son did have a small yeast infection, but this was when he was on round after round of antibiotics for ear infections (my first child wasn't breastfed but my second is still nursing at almost 2).

The yeast infection was on his butt and on his penis. No big deal. An antifungal cream worked just fine.


----------



## tuansprincess

FIL, 50 - no problems (that I know of)








BIL, 24 - no problems
DH, 31 - no problems or issues ever
DS 5 mos - no problems ever









Sadly - these are the only intact males I know IRL.


----------



## mjw2003

My son is 3. He got an infection when he was one because my ignorant MIL pulled back his foreskin to clean it after I told her not to. I was under so much pressure from the hospital and doctors to circ him because they said he would keep getting infections. They tried to make me feel like a horrible mother, but I stood my ground. Other than that, no problems!


----------



## Steady101

Ds is 28 months and we have never had any problems.


----------



## jaxinsmom

26 months and never an issue! He loves playing with his penis in the bath and I love that he can!!


----------



## kands

19 months and no problems at all... and ds is the only male I know IRL who is not circumcised


----------



## InDaPhunk

DS 18 months no problems. Father, 2 uncles and 1 grandfather, all intact and no problems.


----------



## indigolilybear

Since the OP is from my dear SIL...(hi SIL,







)
We have the aforementioned nephew....now almost 6...no problems


----------



## smeep

My intact son is 15 months, with no problems. My intact brothers were 2 and 3 when they died and had no problems.


----------



## Faithsmom

DS just turned a year.... not a problem yet!

Oh yeah... and it hasn't fallen off.


----------



## De-lovely

DS will be one on April 22 and not a problem....








:


----------



## Paddington

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigolilybear* 
Since the OP is from my dear SIL...(hi SIL,







)
We have the aforementioned nephew....now almost 6...no problems
















:


----------



## mags

I have an intact DH and 2 intact sons (3 yo and 20 mo), and none of them have any problems.


----------



## annalaura

4 months,no problems!


----------



## ParisApril

20 months, no problems.


----------



## yaM yaM

My 6.5 year old son hasn't had one problem being intact.

Also, almost-15 year old dss with no problems being intact, either.


----------



## sunnymw

55yo fil

6mo ds

perfect no issues

also all of my family in Germany too but I don't get to see them... however I've never heard of any issues whatsoever!


----------



## 4evermom

5 1/2 ds, no problems.

5 adult brothers, no problems.


----------



## Peacemamalove

My son 5 1/2 and NO problems!! Accept for him liking to play with it all the time!


----------



## paakbaak

my son is almost 13 months. absolutely no problems....and hey,, playing isn´t a problem, it´s great! imagine what he´s thinking..."wow this little thing feels great!"


----------



## Tulafina

My son is 12 months and has never had a problem. He's sure does love yanking on it though..He tries to crawl down the hallway with one hand on his penis..







It's hilarious to watch.

I'm so glad that my mom planted the seed in me when she said "You're not going circ ARE you?" when she found out Grayson was a boy. I was unsure because I had done absolutely no research(thought I was having a girl). I spent the next 3 days on the computer researching circ and now I can definately say I am spreading the word to everyone I know about how barbaric this procedure is. A big Hello to all the brilliant ladies here at MDC! Take Care!


----------



## Llyra

Well DS is only 5 weeks old,
so maybe he's too young for this thread,
but I'm proud he's intact,
and I'm not anticipating any problems.


----------



## glorified_rice

My little guy is two and absolutely no problems.


----------



## BennyPai

My father, dh & bil have never had problems. Dh & bil are in upper 20's, and my father is 60.


----------



## mommy2girlies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigolilybear* 
Since the OP is from my dear SIL...(hi SIL,







)
We have the aforementioned nephew....now almost 6...no problems

hello Ange's sil









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zahirakids* 
My son 5 1/2 and NO problems!! Accept for him liking to play with it all the time!



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
Well DS is only 5 weeks old,
so maybe he's too young for this thread,
but I'm proud he's intact,
and I'm not anticipating any problems.









never to young....

Hey found this link on another cruchy website..vote about circ vs. no circ
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17402806/


----------



## Flower Mom

My 3 sons and my husband are all intact and they've no problems what so ever! I could never, ever demand any of my children to be circumcised out of human rights concerns! I'm a great youth rights advocate, aren't I







?


----------



## hubris

Two intact sons, 4 y/o and 2 y/o
One intact nephew, 6 mos

NO PROBLEMS!


----------



## Brisen

two sons, 7 and 5, no problems... dh, no problems... most male family members, no problems (afaik).

ETA: I mean, most of the males in my family are intact, and have had no problems.


----------



## Paddington




----------



## Millie Ivy

Now I have *2* intact ds!!! Granted, ones only 11 days old.... but still, no problems!


----------



## whateverdidiwants

My dh is 33, no problems!


----------



## anony

Well no problems here, as an intact male. I don't have kids yet... or a wife. But still, I don't know any family members out of all the "kids" that has ever been circ'd. I would know too, considering my mom always blabs about these kinds of "secrets." So that would make for 7 intact males w/no problems including me, my 19yo brother and my cousins (aged 13, 14, 15, 16 and 22). Since reading up on the horrific practice and browsing this message board, I've become proud at the fact I've been able to keep my foreskin and that all the "guys" has been spared too. Thank God we live in Canada I guess.


----------



## Neth Naneth

Bumping!


----------



## kldliam

bumpity bump


----------



## TypingMJ

This one totally should be a sticky. I posted earlier in the thread, but to update:
My son is now almost 7 months old, intact with no problems


----------



## carriebft

My son is 10 months old and no problems!


----------



## Paddington

Stickies don't get looked at enough though... Ds1 is now 4 and still no problems!!!!







: And ds2 is 10 months, no problems!


----------



## kldliam




----------



## MyBoysBlue

Since this post is bumped a few times I thought that I would add.

DH His brother and father are all intact and no problems.
My Dad and brother were not circ'ed at birth but my brother was later because of an injury, not infection, but had no problems because of not being circ'ed.
My Two precious DS's are not circ'ed and have no problems either.


----------



## kldliam




----------



## Tobeborn

My guy is now 19 months, no problems at all!


----------



## My2Matthews

My little guy is 3 1/2 and has had no problems being intact. I know my dad is also intact and while I have never asked "Dad, have you ever had any foreskin problems?"







he is still intact at almost 72 years of age, according to mom.


----------



## kldliam

more testimonials needed!


----------



## woobysma

I have a 9 yo DS - **no problems**

(he got a yeast infection as an infant because he was on major antibiotics while in the hospital....... they just treated the yeast infection and didn't cut anything off..... thank goodness someone invented monistat







)

and DS2 (2.5).... no problems.

My brothers are 15 & 17.... no problems, afaik.

my dad (63 - whoa).... no problems, afaik.


----------



## Claire and Boys

My Dh is circed due to alleged "medical reasons", which honestly, I don't buy into. He is the ONLY circed man I know, so all my prev boyfriends, male family members etc are all intact and not a problem among them.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

All three boys intact and very healthy, no problems.

I want to add that it is incredibly easy to clean an intact penis on a small boy and I am assuming that it is still easy once they're retractable, although it is likely since our oldest is still not retracted that he'll be the one cleaning himself once that happens. This 'cleaning' issue is very strange... I can guarantee I have to spend more time washing my hair than any man spends cleaning his intact penis. Sheesh!

My father and brother are also intact and have had no problems.


----------



## Quindin

I don't want to come across rude or anything, but I have never understood the meaning of such threads - honestly. Why say there are no problems with something that was meant to be there? I mean, we don't go around saying: "I have had my clit for 30 years now - no problems"


----------



## jenP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polihaupt* 
I mean, we don't go around saying: "I have had my clit for 30 years now - no problems"

Because we don't have an entire culture brainwashed into thinking that clits are dirty, disease-causing, problematic, not really a necessary part of the anatomy anyway, and best removed at birth.
If our culture was as biased against clits as it is against foreskins, we would indeed need to stand up and shout, "I've had my clit for 40 years and never had a problem! Neither has my mom or my grandma or my daughter! Listen people, clits are meant to be there and they are easy to clean! In fact, I actually get sexual pleasure from mine and no one has a right to take it away from me!"

Jen


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow

THree intact boys, with no problems. I have also had three different doctors for them that were supportive, and not one of them tried to retract them.


----------



## davi

ummm...i don't have any sons, but my father (age 57) and brother (age 29) are both intact & neither of them has ever had a problem...i would consider that very encouraging as far as looking at long term contentedness.


----------



## kldliam

Polihaupt is from the UK it looks like. She doesn't seem to know that American culture thinks there is an inherent "problem" with the natural penis. If she did she would understand why "we" need to keep reinforcing to America that there is NO PROBLEM.. THAT is the point of such a thread-

understand now???


----------



## Paddington

My baby is turning 1 tomorrow and we are still problem free


----------



## Quindin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam* 
Polihaupt is from the UK it looks like. She doesn't seem to know that American culture thinks there is an inherent "problem" with the natural penis. If she did she would understand why "we" need to keep reinforcing to America that there is NO PROBLEM.. THAT is the point of such a thread-

understand now???

Yes, I am in the UK, but I did live in the US for 5 years so I am aware of the circumcision culture there.

I guess what I was thinking was something in the lines of someone's post here once. She asked why we often use the term uncircumcized: It is like saying un-masectomized, un-amputated... Saying uncircumcised inadvertently feeds on the idea that circumcision is/should be normal, but at the same time, it is the only way one can be understood in many circles.

I did not mean to say the intentions here are not noble - many people out there should read through this thread. At the same time, a part of me makes me feel angry that there is even a need for this in a developed country such as the US. I hope someday the need to justify keeping one's son intact will become as absurd as saying: "I have my clit and I am fine"


----------



## jenP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polihaupt* 
Saying uncircumcised inadvertently feeds on the idea that circumcision is/should be normal, but at the same time, it is the only way one can be understood in many circles.

Absolutely! That is why we try to say "intact" or "normal," rather than "uncircumcised."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polihaupt* 
At the same time, a part of me makes me feel angry that there is even a need for this in a developed country such as the US. I hope someday the need to justify keeping one's son intact will become as absurd as saying: "I have my clit and I am fine"

Let's hope so! But we aren't there yet, not nearly. Perhaps the dropping rates in Canada will be a good influence.

Jen


----------



## mightymoo

DS turned two yesterday and we've had no problems so far. Nature is great!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polihaupt* 
I don't want to come across rude or anything, but I have never understood the meaning of such threads - honestly. Why say there are no problems with something that was meant to be there? I mean, we don't go around saying: "I have had my clit for 30 years now - no problems"

Because people come to this forum to learn about circumcision and hopefully choose not to, since no one posts looking for advice on their son's problem free foreskin, they only see the threads about problems, and then the problems don't seem rare, but very commonplace. I think its great to have a thread folks making that decision can look at to see that most of the time there are no problems at all.


----------



## Tinijocaro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymoo* 
DS turned two yesterday and we've had no problems so far. Nature is great!



This may sound nit-picky, and it's not meant to be, but when we say "No problems so far", it sounds like a problem is just waiting around the corner to happen. At least that's what my ears hear.

To add, My sons are 11 and 7 and living their very normal lives with their very normal penises. My daughters, however, went to bed without panties last night because they both had rashes and needed to "air out" They are 10 and 5. My girls have had more "stuff" going on down there than my boys ever had.


----------



## keriberry

No penis problems here! My boys are almost 3 and 4 years old and let me tell ya, they are QUITE happy with their penises!







He, he, they're also not big on clothing so they really are the intact poster children. EVERYONE can tell that they're intact! In fact my youngest educated some people in Dick's sporting good store last week at the mall. His diaper was wet and at 23lbs and almost 3, it falls down w/o much wetness. Pants and all. A nice female shopper informed me that my son was naked. Uh, thanks!


----------



## lisamc1

My 5 year old is intact and has never had a problem.


----------



## A Boy's Mama

My son is 3.5 and we've had no problems whatsoever. In fact, I didn't really know how to "care" for his intact penis so I sort of just made it up as I went along which involved just bathing the outside of his penis and that was it. And you know, that's all he needs and has ever needed. No special care required! His foreskin doesn't retract over the head of his penis yet but there haven't been any issues so clearly nature is just doing its thing. Everyone is different, including foreskins.


----------



## Katiemare

DH, 37 and his dad and 3 brothers (from Norway)
DS's 5 yrs and 10 months (U.S. Born) ALL INTACT & ALL GOOD!


----------



## Eben'sMama

DS is 14 months old, intact and going strong--no probs whatsoever!


----------



## joanq

2 yo son and 33 yo dh, both intact without any problems


----------



## incorrigible

8yo is "all" boy and THANKFUL!


----------



## Twinklefae

Not had a baby of my own yet, but have looked after 30 plus intact boys through daycare and no problems anywhere! Plus my DF 27 years and no problems


----------



## leighann79

5.5 year old with no problems!







There was some redness at 18 months, but that cleared up with advice to not use bubble bath.







Same advice I use for my daughters to prevent UTIs.


----------



## mere2hayden

I have a very happy and healthy intact three year old son. No problems.


----------



## kldliam

bumpity bump


----------



## DklovesMkandJK

I have two brothers 17 and 23 no problems ever with either one!

I also have an intact DS but at 13 months his no problems isn't quite as impressive


----------



## kldliam




----------



## Friday13th

I have an almost 25 year old DH with no problems whatsoever.

He also has several friends of the same age that have never had any problems.


----------



## AstridS

DH 28 years old no problems
4 brothers 9,11, 14 and 23 years old, no problems
Dad 52 years old no problems (that I know of)
Grandfather 79 years old no problems
FIL 65 years old no problems (that DH knows of)

Come to think of it... I don't know anyone who has ever had problems, which says a lot, since i'm from Scandinavia, where the vast majority of men are intact.


----------



## Papai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Friday13th* 
I have an almost 25 year old DH with no problems whatsoever.

He also has several friends of the same age that have never had any problems.

I'm similar in age to your DH, intact and have no problems as well.

Where do you live? In the US or outside the US?


----------



## Friday13th

We live in the US, in New England. DH and several of his friends lucked out with pretty crunchy moms who just didn't see a reason to do it.


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## Kokopelli-mana

18 mo ds - no probs!!!!! Best thing I ever didn't do!!!


----------



## dianamerrell

thirty two month old that has never had issues


----------



## liam's mom

My older son had a yeast infection once, but I don't consider that much of a problem.

My younger son hasn't had any issues whatsoever.


----------



## txgal

3 year old-no problems

Best friend has two boys, 6 months and 2 years, no problems there either.

Brother has 1 boy, 4 years old- no problem.

The only problem any of us have had is keeping doctors/nurses from trying to retract.


----------



## lolar2

Only 4 months old but no problems (no one has even tried to retract).


----------



## nigellas

My DS is only 9 months, but no problems. My brother is 21 and (I asked my mom), no problems there either.


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## gridley13

I have a 3 year old intact son. The ONLY problem I have encountered is not with his foreskin, but with ignorant doctors.


----------



## Cinder

My 3 year old is intact, we have had no issues, either with him or with doctors...


----------



## rozzie'sma

2 month old son with no penis problems


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## Paddington




----------



## Mrs-Mama

No problems with DH or 15mo DS!


----------



## stacey0402

well he's only 7 weeks old, but ds is doing perfectly fine with absolutely no issues


----------



## ajsgirl

4 yo ds, 30 yo dh, no problems!

also, 2 BILs, 1 FIL, 1 3 yo nephew, countless sons of friends (whose dhs were circed): no problems!


----------



## MamatoGO

DS, nearly two years, hasn't had any issues regarding his intact penis.


----------



## eckmannl

4 yr old DS, no problems


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## Collinsky

My 13 mo son's penis is red and swollen right now, but that's not because of his foreskin. It's certainly not a serious problem.

I've got a couple of daughters and they had some irritation at some point too... had nothing to do with their intact genitals.


----------



## Microsoap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 
My 13 mo son's penis is red and swollen right now, but that's not because of his foreskin. It's certainly not a serious problem.

I've got a couple of daughters and they had some irritation at some point too... had nothing to do with their intact genitals.

Why, I'm getting a little redness in my inner-thigh area connecting with my testicles and I wouldn't think of having anything amputated!









*Why, oh, why* do people think a foreskin irregularity equals problem that could blow up into something major and amputation necessary to immediately "fix" the situation? Because a gender biased _against_ the foreskin.


----------



## mommy2caroline

No sons for me yet, but I have an 18 yo brother who has had no problems that I know of.


----------



## AmyJayne19

2 sons. 1 is 5years, the other is 5months and no probs ever for either


----------



## rabbitmum

Two intact sons, eighteen and one years old, no problems. One intact husband, 43 years old, no problems.


----------



## Collinsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap* 
Why, I'm getting a little redness in my inner-thigh area connecting with my testicles and I wouldn't think of having anything amputated!









*Why, oh, why* do people think a foreskin irregularity equals problem that could blow up into something major and amputation necessary to immediately "fix" the situation? Because a gender biased _against_ the foreskin.

ITA!
Actually... my son's entire shaft was red and swollen... totally unrelated to his foreskin. Should I take him in and have the whole thing removed??? Aargh! I really don't understand people.

I definitely count my son in the "no problems" category.


----------



## Microsoap

The foreskin is NOT a ticking time bomb and it's time to deprogram the brainwashing of society that amputation is at all logical.
















Update: The heat hasn't let up and this is what was causing it (a combo of that and rubbing the area which only agitated it). I simply left it alone and it's fine today.







I even went swimming and it didn't return. A peaceful, surgery-free way to treat.... say it w/ me, all: A RASH!!!!!!!


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## kldliam




----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## grrr

28 no problems







none with dad or gramps either and hes over 90


----------



## Baby Makes 4

My sons are 12 and 2, both intact, never a single problem.

My 2 year old has never retracted and I have not even seen my 12 year old's penis in at least 7 years. I have no idea whether or not he retracts and at his age I don't figure it's any of my business.


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## EnviroBecca

Two years, seven months with no problems.

He did once have an irritated, blistery thing going on with his foreskin. I took him to our doctor (who is from Holland) and he said it was from rubbing against wet diapers and recommended more frequent changing and more diaper-free time. He said, "An American urologist would tell you, 'Oh, a problem with his foreskin; he needs to be circumcised.' But without the foreskin, this rash would be on the glans." Wow, logic!


----------



## CorasMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnviroBecca* 
Two years, seven months with no problems.

He did once have an irritated, blistery thing going on with his foreskin. I took him to our doctor (who is from Holland) and he said it was from rubbing against wet diapers and recommended more frequent changing and more diaper-free time. He said, "An American urologist would tell you, 'Oh, a problem with his foreskin; he needs to be circumcised.' *But without the foreskin, this rash would be on the glans." Wow, logic!







*

(bolding mine)
























My stb-DH is intact, and is 34 years and counting with no problems. Well, except for one thing: he will probably need viagra at some point, bcs I love it so much!


----------



## pantufla

My DH is circ'ed, but our two sons are intact. We've never had any issues. Our family practice doc even told us that circumcision is a cosmetic surgery and there's no medical reason to do it. And she instructed us not to retract. We already knew both of those things, but it was nice to hear her say it.


----------



## mamavegan

My DS will be 6 months old in 2 weeks and absolutely no problems! I'm so glad that he's intact!!








:


----------



## kldliam




----------



## kldliam

bumping


----------



## utahandy

Ds is 15 and has never had any problems.


----------



## Meg_s

22 month old, 2 month old and DH no problems, all of the men in DH's family - no probs.. we're in Germany.


----------



## kldliam

My 27 year old brother from Chicago is also intact. It has never been a problem, according to him.


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## polka123

NONE here.....

well except @ about 18-20 mos, DS liked pullling his foreskin was "such fun"














. we used to say he was "pulling taffy" (YK the old way to make real taffy". ! "just how far does thing stretch?"
He must've nicked the end with a fingernail & 1 edge got sorta read & puffy but we just put a little zinc ointment & all was good again.

but no real problems.. DH's 1st son was cut - his X INSISTED on it & he said it was such a PITA. I remember babysitting when I was young & helping a neighbor Mom change her baby & getting scared with all that redness & oozing - YUK.


----------



## Serenagirl

DH 38 years intact no problems. 11 year old and 3 year old sons intact and no problems (3 year old starting to retract his foreskin on his own and proud of it







)

____________________
Serena wife to DH Nicolas, DS1







DS2







DD







:







:


----------



## jessjgh1

My 3+ year old... still no problems... bumping up.

Jessica

Actually, bumped because we had a new thread start on this:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=741538


----------



## quarteralien

We've now dealt with a yeast infection. Acidophilus cleared it right up, no problem


----------



## bluetoes

The week man will be a year in a couple of weeks







and not even a little red spot or anything. Intact penises don't cause problems end of story!


----------



## kldliam

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=741538


----------



## daekini

DS is 24 months - not a single problem. None at all. It's starting to retract a bit - a tiny bit - on its own.








I know I made the right decision!!!!


----------



## polka123

OK.. DD's bio-dad & granddad (46 & 71) have NEVER had any problems


----------



## momof_3_boys

My 4 year old, almost-3 year old, and 10 month old are all intact, and we have never had a problem here!


----------



## bluetoes

DH - 32. Intact and no problem!


----------



## Orionbelt

DS - Almost 5 months and no problems

and

DH - 29 and no problems!

*****Would like to take a moment to say huge thank you to my Maternity Doctor who informed DH and I never to retract the foreskin! I had no idea until joining MDC about the problems people have about retracting and I'm just so happy that I was lucky to have a doctor who thought circ was cruel and had the mindset to educate her patients about it!


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## kldliam

bumpity bump


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## ruhbehka

good to see this thread.

DS, 16 mos, intact and no problems. (Well, except for the doctors who seem to want to poke around his foreskin looking for problems.


----------



## bluetoes

The wee man is 15.5 months and no issues as you would expect. Same for 32 year old husband. I do have to laugh though when he grabs his junk during diaper changes and give it a big stretchy pull, it looks like it hurts! I asked DH about when he got out of the shower and he demonstrated doing the same thing and said 'nope, we wouldn't do it if it hurt!'


----------



## AdInAZ

First generation here. 6.5 months old and no probs. He sure likes to grab too during the diaper change!


----------



## Night_Nurse

DS is 4.5 yrs and never a problem with that part of his anatomy.


----------



## Raelynn

My DS just turned 1 and no problems at all!


----------



## Mommy2anangel

My 2 year old has no problems. Heck DH has never had any problems that I'm aware of.


----------



## Microsoap

Besides myself (32 years and going strong), my 22-year-old Chinese friend now living and going to school in Canada is intact and noooo problems. It's fun when to intact guys get together.







Over there, they think it's CRAZY to mutilate the intact penis.


----------



## liliaceae

15 months and no problems


----------



## Sylith

18 months, no problems here.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns

Another intact son with no problems here. He's three years old.

One of my circ'ed nephews had surgery to correct his first circumsicion, and the same is true for another one of our young friends.







poor kids


----------



## boppityboo

DS is only 6 months, but absolutely no problems. His is the first intact penis I ever saw and I think it is beautiful!


----------



## beru

My son is 3.5 years old and no problems. Unless you count the doctor who told me we would have to do "something" if he wasn't retractable by 3...


----------



## Mavournin

My daughter and both sons all have intact genitals and no issues.

My older son has had several bouts of staph infections of the penis this past year, but neither his regular doctor or I think it has anything to do with his foreskin.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms. B. Sprout* 
DS (10 mos) and DH are both intact, & no problems.









Still no problems at 22 months.









I







: this thread!


----------



## catholicmama

I have an 8.5 year old and a 2 year old intact and no problems!!


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## Microsoap

Sorry to bump it again so soon after the last, but... Intact and noooooo problems ever. I think having been circumcised would have dramatically impacted my relationship with my parents, of course, in a negative way.


----------



## texanatheart

Intact DS is 14.5 months...no problems.

My intact brother is 23 years old...no problems (not that I ask on a regular basis, but when we talked about it when I was pg, he didn't mention anything)

My intact nephew is only 3 months old (already!?), but it's worth stating 'no problems'!


----------



## Karamom

ds 15 months no problems









dh 26 years no problems


----------



## tankgirlhi

My DS is almost 3 and intact. No problems ever.


----------



## MoonJelly

I don't know if this counts, but I know four men in my adult life who are intact:

-A thirty-something close friend who was born in the UK but raised in the US. He has always been very vocal about how happy he is to be intact. Without going into further detail, his wife also seems very pleased.







They now have a son who is intact.

-An uncle in his sixties. Born in a rural area. Reports from my Aunt have been very positive. She's a former nurse and likes to talk about these subjects so I have heard an earful LOL.

-A twenty-something cousin (son of above uncle). We questioned him when this subject came up with his sister and being intact is so normal and uneventful to him that he couldn't even fathom why we were asking. So, yeah, no problems there! Oh, and he was on a navy sub (read: all men) for a looong time and says he was never teased specifically about this topic.

-A twenty-something co-worker (subject came up because of my bumper sticker). Said there was a little confusion when he was a young teenager because it seemed to "grow" more than he had thought it should or something like that LOL. But he has since "gotten over it" and is very happy to be intact. No physical problems ever. And for what's it's worth, he is quite an interesting and dynamic person.

I want to also add that my husband and each one of his four close male friends from college are all circ'ed and not one is happy about it. Each one of them is opposed to the practice.


----------



## notwonamesalike

9 month old son intact and no problems!


----------



## mntnmom

I posted a while back about my DH(38), FIL(75), BIL(32) and oldest son(3). Well, boy #2 is 15mnths and not the slightest hint of a problem.
Oh, DH fas been in the Army almost 20 yrs, including lots of changing/showering around other guys...never any teasing about being uncut.


----------



## mom#1job

My 8m old son is intact and just fine. However -- we did have a little redness when he was about a month old and the dr warned that we would have to circumcise if it didn't get better soon -- scared me to death but he is FINE now and I'm so glad we made the decision we did.


----------



## tankgirl73

My dad is intact. No problems ever -- as far as I know lol... I haven't ASKED him about it....

My brothers are both intact. No problems that I've ever heard of.

My DH is intact. He does have a problem -- severe exzema. Yes, even there. But, um, that's not related. I guess you could say that if he had no foreskin, then he'd have a few square inches less exzema... but anyway...

DS is intact. He had some swelling and redness on the glans from about age 3 to age 6, but nothing serious and it went away. Never really knew why.


----------



## stacey0402

just a little update...ds is now 9 months old and still not one issue! I am still so glad we left him whole


----------



## MoonJelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom#1job* 
My 8m old son is intact and just fine. However -- we did have a little redness when he was about a month old and the dr warned that we would have to circumcise if it didn't get better soon -- scared me to death but he is FINE now and I'm so glad we made the decision we did.

I wonder if he would have said the same thing if your son's ear was a little red...







"Let's see, there is some redness around the outer ear. I think we need to chop it off. Don't worry, he'll still be able to hear."










The power of suggestion rears its ugly head yet again...


----------



## SageR

My ds is 2. We've had no issues. Our new little boy will also be left intact.

I also know a couple adults who are intact and have had no problems









My college boyfriend is intact. He was my first (and only) intact sexual partner. I didn't have a clue about the issue and thought nothing of it at the time. It certainly wasn't a turn off!

My father is intact. He says it has never been an issue for him - no infections or the like, no locker room harassments.


----------



## Miranda2r14

Just hopping in to say my intact DS is 7 weeks old now, and even with his hydronepherosis we're doing just fine!


----------



## texanatheart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonJelly* 
-A twenty-something co-worker (subject came up because of my bumper sticker)...

What does your bumper sticker say?


----------



## Limabean1975

Nice thread!
My 25 month old son is intact, as is his father. Everything is perfect and always has been!


----------



## Gitti

I haven't been over here in a long while. When my grandson was first born and we decided to keep him intact.

Well, he is 10 yr old now and has had no problems.

We have two more intact grandsons ages 4 and 2 and they have not had any problems either.

OK, back over to the vaccine forum. That was my next stop and boy are we glad we researched that issue. Can I invite you guys all to come over?


----------



## ryleigh'smama

Ds is 12 months, no problems!!


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## JoyfullySubversive

Two intact sons, ages 10 and 9. NEVER A SINGLE ISSUE! Nothing.









Oh, and they are NOT gross or dirty either.


----------



## Microsoap

I have a good friend who's 18 (quite loose!) and circ'd and so is his 19yo brother. Their slightly older sister has a few children. I don't know her at all, but I wondered about her son's (my friend's nephew's) status. I asked and my friend that this little 7mo boy is _intact_! Growing up w/ circ'd little brothers I was hopeful she wouldn't circ because it sure isn't covered by our insurance (OHIP) and the rates are so low in Canada and doctors don't recommend it (I hope!). He has his own apartment and his mom and his sister along w/ her son have moved in. I wonder how their mother feels about having an intact grandson. I'm just glad that people DON'T have to continue the cycle of abuse!


----------



## RMM1117

Ds is 3.5-no problems ever! So glad we left him whole!


----------



## ann_of_loxley

We have never had any problems...My DH is 34 and has never had any problems and his father is 60 and has never had any problems! lmao


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## mere2hayden

I have a 3 year old son who is very happily intact and has had zero problems.









My father is going to be turning 47 this year and he has said he has never had a single problem. He says he has always loved being a "whole man".


----------



## kldliam




----------



## bluetoes

Wee man is 18 months today. All good in winky land


----------



## father_of_blake

My son 23 days old and no problems.
Not sure if he's to young for this thread.


----------



## fruitful womb

Two boys, a 5yr old and a 11mo old. Never ever had a single problem with their foreskin.


----------



## cat_tengel

DS1 is 11, DS2 is 8 mos.--we've never had any problems!

(And when DS1 found out more details about circ'ing last week, he came up, gave me a hug, and thanked me for not having done that to him!







)


----------



## father_of_blake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cat_tengel* 
DS1 is 11, DS2 is 8 mos.--we've never had any problems!

(And when DS1 found out more details about circ'ing last week, he came up, gave me a hug, and thanked me for not having done that to him!







)

aw what a sweet boy. Good mama!


----------



## kldliam

almost 7, still no problems.


----------



## MommytoNakoa

almost 10 months old here, and no issues whatsoever!!!!


----------



## gabysmom617

2.5 year old, still no problems at all whatsoever so far.


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## nuwavemomma

Foreskin is _still_ normal at 2 1/2! Gosh can you believe it?! Great thread! Funny we even need it...


----------



## My*Scorpio

Bump for gabysmom617


----------



## gabysmom617

Oh, thanks so much!


----------



## hipumpkins

I'm posting again b/c today is DS' 3rd birthday and no problems!


----------



## SarahLi

17 months and no problems! Never retracted.


----------



## snazzy_mom

3 boys and never had ANY problems









Also was able to turn my circ'd dh into as big an intactivist as me







:


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## hedgehogs4

22 mo - no problems


----------



## gurumama

Our first son is circ'd.

Our second is intact. At 4, he had surgery for cryptorchidism and inguinal hernia (translation: one of his testicles never descended properly, and he had hernias in both testicular canals, all of which required surgery to repair the canals and pin the second testicle in the scrotum), and had not retracted. The surgeon wanted to retract during surgery and we said no. She didn't.

His foreskin retracted on its own when he was 5. He's 6.5 now and has no issues.

He's had zero problems with his foreskin.


----------



## christyc

We have intact boys, age 11, 7, and 16 months, and no problems.


----------



## maiaminna

30yo DF, no problems ever. All the men in his extended family, no problems (that he knows of). Oh, yeah, and most of the other men in Germany, too.


----------



## Microsoap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gurumama* 
Our first son is circ'd.

Our second is intact. At 4, he had surgery for cryptorchidism and inguinal hernia (translation: one of his testicles never descended properly, and he had hernias in both testicular canals, all of which required surgery to repair the canals and pin the second testicle in the scrotum), and had not retracted. The surgeon wanted to retract during surgery and we said no. She didn't.

His foreskin retracted on its own when he was 5. He's 6.5 now and has no issues.

He's had zero problems with his foreskin.

I was just wondering.... how do you, or any parent for that matter, *know* they didn't retract him? I mean, can we just _trust_ their word? I wonder how many doctors do what is or isn't asked of them once w/ the child during surgery.


----------



## Oceanjones

DS 22 months no problems ever and *knock on wood* not anticipating any (because I learned from you wonderful people how to PROPERLY care for it....leave it alone!)


----------



## valkyrina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap* 
I was just wondering.... how do you, or any parent for that matter, *know* they didn't retract him? I mean, can we just _trust_ their word? I wonder how many doctors do what is or isn't asked of them once w/ the child during surgery.

I'm horrified at this idea! I didn't even think that they might have retracted Owen's foreskin during his surgery for inguinal hernia.....

Other than that creepy possibility, no issues with my 1 yo twin boys! (except for a well-meaning attempt on Grammy's part to retract Owen.... but I was faster, and she was great about it afterward, just doing what she thought she was supposed to do during a dirty diaper change. She was grateful for the kind explanation I gave her)


----------



## kldliam

Just keeping people motivated!







:


----------



## blackapple

My son is 1.5 years old and intact and despite being retracted once by my MIL (after we told her not to







) no problems, unless you count his yeast infection he had recently which caused him no discomfort. Simply putting lotrimin on it for 10 days at diaper changes cleared it up no problem.

DH however was cut and has painful scarring and buried penis due to an overly aggressive circ. So glad I didn't have to convince him against circs. He'd already seen Penn and Teller's show on it long before he even met me. Until then, he didn't even know what circ and uncirced meant!


----------



## amynbebes

4 boys, 11, 7, 5 and 2 months with absolutely no problems







(and a 34 yr old dh)


----------



## Contrariety

I'm in! DS is happily intact, nearly two and has had no problems.


----------



## gabysmom617

Ok, so my 3yo, still working on potty training has been doing a whole lot more "playing" down there when bottomless then usual. I just thought, you know, normal boy stuff.

Well, the other day, he came to me and showed me that he is retractible.









So soon??? I was expecting this more like towards puberty!!!?? I was prepared for "seperation trauma", "painful balooning" (what my mil ***claims*** she circed dh for) and all of that stuff. I was prepared with ammunition to deal with all of that stuff. I was ready for the "war of the foreskin!" But just like that he's retractible. No big deal. No crying. No pain. No drama. Nothing.

Still no problems.


----------



## Britishmum

No problems here! It has really never occurred to me that there might be, just as it never occurred to me that my intact girls might have problems!


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## robertandenith

4 months and no problems!














:









uncle and his 3 sons (and their sons) all intact and no problem!


----------



## 1littlebit

i have a 10 mos old and he has had no problems! my brother is 18... and my best friend and his little brother are 21 and 18 respectively.. all intact.. no problems.. quite happy with their foreskins overall!!


----------



## pacificbliss

2 year old with no problems.


----------



## urchin_grey

Last time I posted on this thread, DS was 21mo. So I thought I'd update, so to speak.

DS is now 3.5 and still no problems. I also now have a nephew who my sister fought for, for her entire pregnancy so he is also intact! He is now 16mo and also has not had a problem with his foreskin.


----------



## robertandenith

just found out today one of my friend's 2 sons are intact and her uncle, cousins, nephews are too, no problem with any of them either!


----------



## njbeachgirl

My boy is only just shy of 5 mo but, NO problems


----------



## KBinSATX

2 yo - no problems with his foreskin but he does have a lot of yucky ear wax!

DH, my dad, my brother, my grandfather, etc (we're from Europe) - no problems.


----------



## Tangled Hill

Son (10 y.o.) - no problems
Brother (21 y.o.) - no problems
Brother (28 y.o.) - no problems
Father (57 y.o.) - no problems

Don't actually know of anyone who's intact who's had any problems.








:


----------



## kangaroomum25

Intact dh, no problems, great sex too









intact ds' age 3 (already retracting :shock ) and age 18 months, no problems here


----------



## SamanthaJ

My husband and 4 yo DS are intact and neither has ever had any problems!


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## Jennifer3141

I'll play!

My DS is 3 1/2 and two years ago when we were in the process of moving, I left him in a wet CD for too long. (I admit it. I forgot to change him for a couple of hours. I stink.)

His foreskin turned red and swelled a little.

The complex solution was to take his wet diaper off. He ran around naked but that was more because I didn't know where the dipes were and was butt deep in washing the gross refrigerator out. That was a yucky day!

Voila. Our one and only foreskin problem solved.


----------



## *Erin*

ds is 11 months, no problems. also, i hear my BIL has not had issues either-he is in his early 20's.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

lets see... I don't believe I ever responded to this thread...

my dad and two brothers are intact, no problems.

DH is intact, and definitely never had a problem.

I have three little boys who are also intact and have had zero issues.

Well, my middle son did have a awful penis accident climbing over a crib rail that resulted in lots of stitches, but that, I blame on the crib not his foreskin.


----------



## larksongs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







: All right. This is getting depressing! I know there are more mom's out there who have intact sons and haven't had any problems! I searched for a thread so I could bring one back but, um, only got through 37 pages









So, I have two sons (3 1/2 and almost 7 months) and we have had no problems!

Also, two nephews (5 and 3) also no problems.

This is along the lines of the "Anyone still love their DH" thread started in PAP.

Let's see something positive!







:

DISCLAIMER: I am not trying to belittle anyone who is really seeking help, I definitely encourage it, just hoping to keep us motivated...


8 yr old son, no problems , nada , never


----------



## milkybean

4.5 year old son, no problems.

He seems to have a urethral opening that's a big large, and he's had "pearls" twice, but those aren't *problems*, they just *are* and it hasn't been any sort of big deal that has caused problems or pain.


----------



## kldliam

bump


----------



## Mister Noodle

2.5yo son, no problems to date.

36yo self, also no problems to date.


----------



## Gabe'sMummy

8 months and no problems.

DP has no probs either!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

It's pretty likely I've posted on this thread before, but I'm sure it's been a while. I'm hardly ever on this site anymore thanks to my Facebook --ahem--addiction







. My son is 9 years old and has never had one single issue with his foreskin, not even diaper rash as an infant. I have not once, not even for the tiniest second imaginable wished that his dad and I had chosen to have him circumcised. There are so many ways that I am not perfect but I am 100% positive we made the correct decision when it came to leaving his penis alone.


----------



## EineMutti

It is not until I registered on this forum a month ago that I found out that circumcision is still so common? I have never met anyone who is circumcised, never had it recommended and have never seen a circed penis in my life. How common is it? In Germany, as far as I know, only orthodox Jews and have their babies circumcised and some muslims do, too, when the boys are older. But it is not common. My son is "intact" I would have never even thought of cutting off some of his body.

Does it get recommended in the hospital? When is it done? And why? Doesn't the penis get less sensitive and make sex less pleasurable?

My DS never had a problem with his penis, he is 8 now. When he was four or five, he learned to retract it gently in the bath and does so at every bath. It's always clean and not smelly or anything. Neither is DH's


----------



## unicornmama

As far as in upper east TN, in the USA, it's extremely common. In my promiscuous teen years I never once met anyone who wasn't circumcised. Having asked my family now, every male member is. My ex husband was, and wanted our son to be. I allowed it, just assuming it was the norm and what u did. I'm pregnant again, and if it's a boy, he won't be circumcised. The father of this baby was born at 28 weeks himself and spent nearly three months in the nicu, which is how he escaped circumsicion. He's never had any problems, and thus, is fine not having his son circumcised. When I had DS1, I had no idea it was so unnecessary, or I wouldn't have done it then.
And as one previous poster said, sex with an uncircumcised man actually is far superior to circumcised, lol.


----------



## unicornmama

Oh, and the OBs give u a list of pediatricians locally who do it, and the pediatrician agrees to come do the circumcision in the hospital after u have the baby. My sons was done the day after his birth. I wasn't allowed into the nursery, where they do it with the curtain pulled. I assumed the babies got general anesthesia. I had no idea they rubbed numbing cream on, strapped him down, and went to it. Granted, my son was back in twenty minutes, fast asleep,but if I had known the real story, which I do now, no way. I freaked out when they said I couldn't come and took him away, but I had just had a csection and my husband wasn't there, so I felt quite helpless. I could barely walk.


----------



## mamabear0314

5 year old, 3 year old and 8 month old..all intact, no issues, I know I made the correct choice.


----------



## bayosgirl87

4.5 months and no problems.


----------



## Tinijocaro

14 and 18 years. No issues. As your kids get older and their penises are no longer seen by you or (god forbid) discussed in ANY fashion, this whole "issue" seems to be even more of a "non-issue".

My sons have penises. The ones they were born with. The same kind all baby boys are born with. Just like my daughters still have the genitals they were born with. The very thought that there is something inherently wrong with the design of the genitals of the male species is just insane.


----------



## japonica

Another update. Almost 6 years old here and no problems whatsoever. He did have redness a few times when he was still in diapers, but nothing that required intervention.

I hope moms-to-be reading this and considering keeping their sons intact take heart that for the most part, having an intact son is really nothing that requires worry or extra vigilance or anything. It's pretty mundane and uneventful, as it should be.


----------



## erinmattsmom88

I'll add to this...

DS will be 4 in April. No problems, ever.


----------

